# a machine for airbrush stencils



## col1600 (Mar 29, 2010)

hi there and before i go any further i must say that im am absolutely brand new to this so if im asking all the wrong questions then you no why....

here goes.. im airbrushing in my spare time and im spending a hell of a long time making and cutting out stencils to airbrush with. so i thought id look into buying a vinyl cutter to lessen the load. but im not sure what id be looking for as some of the details in a stencil are very small and im not sure if a cutter can cut out these small pieces..if they can then what material do i need to be using as i wont to transfer my design to say a petrol tank...so i wont the material to be low tack as not to leave residue on the tank. also is it possible for these machines to take say a picture from google images and transfer it to the cutter (via software) or does this take a machine with a laser.. ive been searching through ebay and have found some £200-£300 machines and read reviews this amount is about the right money as ill only be using once a week. 
any info would be grate...thanks


----------

